# Truck Tool Kit



## FlyingDutchman (Jan 20, 2022)

I'm looking to get a mechanics tool set to keep in my truck. I always finding myself needing tools to work on small engines and cars, and getting immensely frustrated by packing toolbags and forgetting the one tool I need or not being able to find tools in the garage because they're in the mobile bag. I have a 1/4" Kobalt set that gets a lot of use. But, it's not always in the truck. Looking to either piece together a couple different smaller sets or one big set just wondering what people have and like.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 21, 2022)

Your local pawn shop should have lots of cheap used tools that was probably stolen from someone else.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Jan 21, 2022)

Usually stuff missing from the ones that are left when I get there. I had to quit pawnshops because of my car audio addiction many years ago. Worth a trip again, I guess!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 23, 2022)

You don't want to put much money in them to keep in the truck. I have a lot of used stuff and yard sale and pawn stuff. have some Harbor Feight tools too. Most are chines stuff but they work so far. i don't make a living with them but if the get swiped i haven't lost a ton of money. 

You sure don't want to carry snap on or Mac or and high dollar stuff. might take you a bit to gather up what you want buying used. Harbor freight is not as cheap as they used to be. their tools are kinda pricy now. but still cheaper than the big names and if you break one they tell you go get another, no questions ask.

I have some icon tools from HF in my home collection and they are well made. but they cost too much to carry in a truck. Get a good toolbox too, all of them are easy to breach if the thief really wants them. make it harder and most will pass.


----------



## rwoods (Jan 23, 2022)

Not a question that you asked, but where do you plan to store them? My "emergency" toolbox is a .50 caliber ammo can strapped under the hood in the unused second battery compartment. It has Craftsman tools picked up cheap over the years from Christmas sales. For my first 40 years I don't think I owned a 1/4" drive set, now they seem to be the most indispensable size. 

Ron


----------



## OM617YOTA (Jan 23, 2022)

I put my tools behind the seat, in a tool roll. Takes up less space, and is easier to access everything than rooting around in a toolbox.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Jan 24, 2022)

Stihl sawing, cheap is good... I'm not looking to spend over $200 but I'm looking to have enough tools to do roadside work on my truck, other peoples cars and equipment.

Ron, either in the cab under the seat, or a truck toolbox that's locked. I live in a low crime area (so far). 

OM617yota Size is not a HUGE concern but an enormo dopey box will definitely be a pain more often than not. I bet its quieter also in a roll rather than a rattly box full of a million doo dads.

Originally, I was going to go for this kit because most of my tools are Dewalt already, and its a nicer quality/price than harbor freight Pittsburg. But, there are dozens of other options. I feel like it falls short on the combination wrench department. No picks or pliers which I almost always have with me in the tool bag. I was thinking a nice combination wrench set, a 3/8 drive socket set to compliment the 1/4" set, pick set, and pliers set store in soft toolbag. Impact bits, hex keys and other stuff can also be extremely handy. But depending on quality, those things together can end up being more than the Dewalt kit.


----------



## OM617YOTA (Jan 24, 2022)

You're looking at a different scale of kit than I put together. I'm not carrying a full combo wrench and socket set, just an adjustable open and adjustable closed wrench, pliers, etc. Might carry more when adventuring, if the adventure makes that seem prudent, but on a daily basis, nope.


----------



## OM617YOTA (Jan 24, 2022)

Here's what I use:









Carhartt 13 in. Grey Legacy Tool Roll 10082204 - The Home Depot


Get organized and protect your tools with the Legacy Tool Roll. Built of rugged 600D Poly with Rain Defender durable water repellent and triple needle stitch for reinforcement. This piece is ideal for



www.homedepot.com





Out of stock now, and price has gone up 10% since I ordered it in October.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 24, 2022)

Craftsmen has a combo set, "gunmetal" chrome or some such, has a pretty complete set of 1/2 3/8 1/4 ratchets and sockets metric and standard, as well as a decent assortment of open end box end wrenches, and the usual hex bit screw driver set. Don't remember what I paid for them, but it wasn't horrible, and the quality is better then I expected, I would supplement with a Crescent Hammer (chinese calipers, Canadian nut lathe, Swedish thumb detector) a proper hammer hammer, and some vice grips, maybe some wiring tools?

Keep one in the dumb truck, ye Ole Crummy, and the DisService truck are largely stocked with one each, the Self loather came with most of its own tools. 

the case it comes in is fairly flat and tucks in behind the seats where its usually forgotten about until needed, or dump the whole works into a 50. cal. ammo can whateves. 
I mostly run older equipment, and do 95% of my own wrenching, the little craftsmen set hasn't let me down on most things, though I do have a ridiculous need for oversize sockets and wrenches that far out paces what the little kit can do, hence the DisService truck.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 24, 2022)

for reference



https://www.lowes.com/pd/CRAFTSMAN-121-Piece-Standard-SAE-and-Metric-Gunmetal-Chrome-Mechanics-Tool-Set/1000596549?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-vf-_-tol-_-ggl-_-SS_SDB-Craftsman-_-1000596549-_-local-_-0-_-0&&ds_a_cid=279391351&gclid=Cj0KCQiAubmPBhCyARIsAJWNpiPVBbnNT21VoXN3dBhFAC3LPVXpazcEthJf-niV8aKN8Wydc1JLAc0aAjqvEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Jan 24, 2022)

Nice set for a great price Northman!

I really like the wrench roll thing too OM, would keep a pick/pliers/specialty tool assortment in line and tidy and not jingling around.


At least once a week I get a call for "this is broken" and literally cannot be prepared enough fast enough to help right... Need my own disservice truck lol


----------



## OM617YOTA (Jan 24, 2022)

That Craftsman set shows unavailable. I'd be just as comfortable with Kobalt as Craftsman.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-309-Piece-Standard-SAE-and-Metric-Combination-Polished-Chrome-Mechanics-Tool-Set-1-4-in-3-8-in/5001996759


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 24, 2022)

That dewalt set will do the job, they are all made in china or overseas unless you get the high dollar stuff and even then some of them are made overseas. I probably carry too much crap, but i go way off road a lot and have needed stuff that i had to walk a long ways to get. I once broke a throttle cable on a f250 truck 110 miles from home and about 15 miles off road and about another mile back in the woods. wasn't nobody coming after me. Luckily i had some bailing wire and used it for throttle cable and got home.


----------



## OM617YOTA (Jan 24, 2022)

Miles past cellphone range, to say nothing of pavement, is not the time you skimp on tools.


----------



## les-or-more (Jan 24, 2022)

DWMT75049​I have 2 of these sets they have served me well, add a roll of wrenches and some pliers and you can handle most problems.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Jan 25, 2022)

Very nice Stihl Sawing! I run a part time handyman business out of my truck usually. Your packout and boxes make me jealous, except I hope you have some bags to take the tools you need to work in the apartments. Everything of mine ends up in the bed in buckets, bags, boxes and etc so I can get the tools to the worksite. So, nearly everything has to go into the truck, leave the truck, and go back into the truck, then back into the garage, every job. I can get away with keeping some stuff in the cab, but going to the city for groceries for example, to prevent theft, and make room in the cab for the groceries everything has to come out.

It's a real pain in the ass, I've had to drive home with a miter saw on my lap on a couple occasions to get home if I run out of garbage bags to wrap things in getting caught in the rain. My ext cab has no side doors either. Packing and unpacking my truck has become a literal nightmare and is not part of the customer's bill for the job.

I have a huge utility toolbox to put in, but the instant I dropped it in I had to take it out to haul something that wouldn't fit with it in and almost killed myself yanking it because it fits tight between the bed rails and is like 120lbs. Looked at toppers, trailers and everything in between. Nothing is a perfect solution. You've got everything right there and don't have to take it out!!!! Lucky.

The mechanics toolset is another story. I'm called pretty frequently to fix small engines and cars and I have no idea what I'm getting into, not necessarily in "handyman mode" truck is empty. It would be nice to have a box and a bag/roll under the seat and be able to handle 99% of mechanical stuff.

Les-or-more I like that one but it's spendy... It has some of the same stuff as the Kobalt kit for $99, but the Kobalt has lots of 12pt sockets which imo are all throw aways. I'm trying to split hairs here kina but I was leaning more towards this one you are showing even before you posted it. Any 12 pt sockets in that kit?


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Jan 25, 2022)

A little retarded and excessive but I have some Tough System stuff already. It doesn't get wet, so it can go in the bed no worries without protection over night. Killer price too for what you're getting. I think that tool box is 50 bucks on it's own. It will not be the best for keeping in the cab all the time due to the size. Have to think about it but super hard to beat and extra storage for a full wrench roll, pliers, picks and maybe some WD-40 too.









DEWALT Mechanics Tool Set (226-Piece) with TOUGHSYSTEM 22 in. Medium Tool Box DWMT45226H - The Home Depot


This versatile 226-piece mechanics tools set includes a comprehensive offering of 1/4 in. x 3/8 in., and 1/2 in. drive tools in 3 removable trays. This set is housed in a TOUGHSYSTEM medium case which



www.homedepot.com


----------



## les-or-more (Jan 25, 2022)

FlyingDutchman said:


> Les-or-more I like that one but it's spendy... It has some of the same stuff as the Kobalt kit for $99, but the Kobalt has lots of 12pt sockets which imo are all throw aways. I'm trying to split hairs here kina but I was leaning more towards this one you are showing even before you posted it. Any 12 pt sockets in that kit?


They are all 6pt, everything here is subjected to salt if it gets near a road, rust welded fasteners are the norm. I love this set it doesn't have a thousand driver bits that you lose and never use. The case carries easy, good thing cuz it is heavy. I work on pretty much everything, so 30 underground on a pump station to air handlers on roofs. Tractors to heavy equipment and everything in between this has been the best set I have found across the wide range of stuff I get myself into. It isnt perfect but its close, anyone with any experience knows that doesnt exist. There is always a different length socket or a bigger socket sometimes even a 12pt slipamatic socket We can only carry so much or things get impractical, I try to keep these tools on the cheap side, because they get lost and stolen, mostly lost. I lost a 7/16" ratchet wrench working on a commercial boiler, when I dropped it in a sump pit, don't know where it went but couldn't find it. I didn't value it enough to drag the 10hp submersible pump up out of the 6 ft deep pit. I did try fishing it out with a 600lb pull welding magnet but gave up when I lost the magnet for a while. I figured the 6 dollar wrench was better than losing the $600 magnet.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Feb 2, 2022)

I did end up with the Dewalt set from Home Depot for $185 shipped. All really nice 6 point stuff. The box is huge, but there is room at the top to complete the set with picks, small screwdrivers etc. The sale price beat amazon by a ton. Price is now like $70 higher.

If I decide that the kit is too big, the trays will lay right in my shop toolbox and the T-stak box will go right with my other ones and I can find a smaller kit for the truck... But this will sit on the worthless extended cab back seat just fine!


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Sep 24, 2022)

Kit is way too big its really heavy too. Loading and unloading it out of the truck all the time caused some of the heavier sockets to blow out the bottom of the bottom tray and I need to contact Dewalt for a new one. I only use a few of the tools in it. Lifting the trays out is a pain to get to the bottom.

It doesn't have a good variety of combination wrenches or pliers. I need to buy/add them in tool rolls.

It does save me time from running in and out of the garage for sockets and it gets used quite a bit, but wish I chose a smaller kit that could have went behind the truck seat.


----------

